# Any experiece with Saizen / HGH?



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

As IVF and IUI did not work out for us, the next doctor suggested a form of HGH called Saizen.

All I know is that at 42 I got pregnant, possibly due to the HGH. I only had two shots of Saizen, after which I became pregnant. 

We are trying again and seeing the same doctor, who is the only one in our area who prescribes Saizen, and from what I can see it seems either new or uncommon or both.

I'm not even sure of the downsides of this treatment, if any, but if it works where nothing else does, then I hope this is useful for any of you ladies out there who have not considered it, or if you have tried it and had success, it would be good to hear about your experiences.


----------



## Newschmoo (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi a better year . Can I ask where you heard about this treatment please? Are you UK based? I'm interested and haven't heard of this before so woudl like to look into it a bit more.
thanks


----------



## A Better Year (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi Newschmoo, sorry, I've not been on the forums for a long time.

My doc suggested Saizen, which is HGH. Got preggers after 2 shots, the only time every. Lost the baby in November and only started trying again a couple of months ago. Since then have been taking it 2x a week at $100 a pop, no luck yet.

We're in Singapore now, but it's not popular here, only one doctor does this, but it's more popular overseas, back home, etc. 

Saizen is a brand name, there are other names for it you may have heard. For women with poor quality eggs like me, Saizen, DHEA and the like are about all we have. 

The same doctor just got me started on a new one called Menopur, which is supposed to be good. I would like to know if anyone has heard of it.

Good luck to you, I'm happy to tell you anything I can.
Alexis


----------

